
Fix Shellshock Bash Vulnerability in OS X Bash - fizerkhan
http://www.fizerkhan.com/blog/posts/Fix-Shellshock-Bash-Vulnerability-in-OSX-Bash.html
======
alblue
This is basically a copy of my post at
[http://alblue.bandlem.com](http://alblue.bandlem.com) and of my stack
exchange answer.

